# Has anyone gotten a Nexus card?



## wackymother

This is a program for U.S. citizens to travel to Canada more easily. My husband and I just applied because we expect to be traveling to Toronto more often in the next few years. 

Has anyone gotten a Nexus card? What is the interview like? How long from the time you apply to the time when you can schedule your interview? 

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## DaveNV

This lengthy thread discusses this topic in depth:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241566

Dave


----------



## ValHam

I am sure happy with my nexus card - saves time - we travel back and forth to the States from Canada - no hassle - fantastic time saver.


----------



## mbh

*I have it*

I've had one for 3 years. The only downside for U.S. citizens is that you have to have an interview in Canada. I waited 4 months for an interview, but that was because it fit my schedule. At the time I applied (2013), there was a 3 month wait for an interview for major cities. The card also serves a the U.S. equivalent of Pre-Check for Canadian Security. The card has saved me eons of time.


----------



## tashamen

mbh said:


> I've had one for 3 years. The only downside for U.S. citizens is that you have to have an interview in Canada.



This may have been true 3 years ago, but there are now several interview centers in the US border states.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am dual Canadian and US Citizen.  I have a Nexus and thus also Global Entry.  I have had GE longer, but when I was having to renew I decided it was easier to get my Nexus too.  I have had Nexus for over 2 years now. 

Nexus is for Canadian or US citizens for easier access into Canada.  

Nice plus with Nexus is that it is only $50 for 5 years and you get a free Global Entry for that price.  GE is $100 alone, without getting Nexus.  So if you live near a Canadian Border getting Nexus is worth it.


----------



## wackymother

Thanks! We will have to do our interviews at Toronto Pearson. Our closest centers in the U.S. are Niagara Falls and Buffalo, and we don't live near them. We'll have to wait till we are flying to Toronto anyhow. 

We're going in October, but I guess there's no hope of getting our interviews done then. Sounds like it may be a long wait to hear back.


----------



## cd5

You can schedule your appointment yourself on the GOES website. I went to a border crossing in Champlain NY for mine and they are not as busy as the airports so the wait was short.


----------



## Chrispee

Just keep checking the GOES website once you've got your application in.  People cancel all the time and the appointments pop up.


----------



## moonstone

wackymother said:


> Thanks! We will have to do our interviews at Toronto Pearson. Our closest centers in the U.S. are Niagara Falls and Buffalo, and we don't live near them. We'll have to wait till we are flying to Toronto anyhow.
> 
> We're going in October, but I guess there's no hope of getting our interviews done then. Sounds like it may be a long wait to hear back.




Our DS & wife chose to have their interview in Windsor (Detroit?) as the wait time was less than 1/2 of what the wait time was for Toronto. DS said the 4hr drive (they made a weekend out of the trip) was well worth it. I don't recall the length of time between submitting their applications and the interview. 

Dh & I are seriously considering applying for ours since we travel to the USA (& beyond) so often. We never see a line up for the Nexus lane at any of the land crossings in the Niagara area.


~Diane


----------



## wackymother

moonstone said:


> Our DS & wife chose to have their interview in Windsor (Detroit?) as the wait time was less than 1/2 of what the wait time was for Toronto. DS said the 4hr drive (they made a weekend out of the trip) was well worth it. I don't recall the length of time between submitting their applications and the interview.
> 
> Dh & I are seriously considering applying for ours since we travel to the USA (& beyond) so often. We never see a line up for the Nexus lane at any of the land crossings in the Niagara area.
> 
> 
> ~Diane



Thanks! Good to know. Maybe it wouldn't be so bad in Buffalo or Niagara, if the timing works out anyway. They're about a six-hour drive on Google Maps.


----------



## moonstone

wackymother said:


> Thanks! Good to know. Maybe it wouldn't be so bad in Buffalo or Niagara, if the timing works out anyway. They're about a six-hour drive on Google Maps.



Are you calculating the drive from your home to Buffalo/Niagara?  Because Toronto to Windsor is less than 4 hrs and Buffalo to Windsor is just over 4 hrs (depending on traffic of course). 

We usually cross the border in the Niagara area when heading south to get the cheap gas sooner and avoid the boring drive along the 401 to Windsor. We can easily make it to a Niagara border in about 2.5hrs from our home north of Toronto. 

Enjoy your stays in Toronto! 


~Diane


----------



## Art

Just got approved for my  Nexus card today. The interview invitation  came exactly two months after I applied, and I was able to schedule the interview four days later at Whirlpool, in Niagara Falls.

It was a very efficient operation. Including a trip across the bridge to Canada to get my iris scan, I was done at 9:30 AM for an 8:45 AM appointment.

The interview(s) were the Canadian and US CBP officers explaining the rules. The primary question I was asked was "Do you understand the rules?"

The nice thing for us is that as US citizens who use Toronto  for international flights, this will give us a fast route through Canadian Customs and Immigration as well as US.

Art


----------



## riverdees05

Does everyone in the car have to have a Nexus card or only the driver?


----------



## Maple_Leaf

riverdees05 said:


> Does everyone in the car have to have a Nexus card or only the driver?



Everyone in the car has to have Nexus, otherwise use a regular crossing.


----------



## wackymother

Art said:


> Just got approved for my  Nexus card today. The interview invitation  came exactly two months after I applied, and I was able to schedule the interview four days later at Whirlpool, in Niagara Falls.
> 
> It was a very efficient operation. Including a trip across the bridge to Canada to get my iris scan, I was done at 9:30 AM for an 8:45 AM appointment.
> 
> The interview(s) were the Canadian and US CBP officers explaining the rules. The primary question I was asked was "Do you understand the rules?"
> 
> The nice thing for us is that as US citizens who use Toronto  for international flights, this will give us a fast route through Canadian Customs and Immigration as well as US.
> 
> Art



Thank you! We applied back on September 10 and 12 (or so), and our status for Nexus still shows as pending review. Two months and an easy interview appointment would be great.


----------



## wackymother

moonstone said:


> Are you calculating the drive from your home to Buffalo/Niagara?  Because Toronto to Windsor is less than 4 hrs and Buffalo to Windsor is just over 4 hrs (depending on traffic of course).



Yes, from where we live (in NJ, right outside Manhattan) to Niagara, it's about a six-hour drive.


----------



## cd5

wackymother said:


> Yes, from where we live (in NJ, right outside Manhattan) to Niagara, it's about a six-hour drive.



Champlain, NY (not far from Montreal) is only about a 4.5 hour drive for you and they give appointments fairly quickly (it's where I got mine with only a 2-3 week wait). It's an easy drive as well on the 87 the whole way up/down.


----------



## dsmrp

mbh said:


> ...The card also serves a the U.S. equivalent of Pre-Check for Canadian Security. The card has saved me eons of time.



That's good to know. I was just about to ask that question when I went back to scan the posts.  We're thinking of taking a flight from Vancouver to Cancun next spring since the Seattle flights are so expensive.  Except DS, who will be flying with us, still has his Nexus application in review.  I'm not sure if he'll be approved; he has lived in multiple places in the last five years.


----------



## Art

I  had my interview last Tuesday  and my Nexus card arrived today.

Art


----------



## x3 skier

I just renewed my Global Entry and about a week later got a Nexus card in the mail.  Didn't ask for it, it just came. 

Cheers


----------



## wackymother

cd5 said:


> Champlain, NY (not far from Montreal) is only about a 4.5 hour drive for you and they give appointments fairly quickly (it's where I got mine with only a 2-3 week wait). It's an easy drive as well on the 87 the whole way up/down.



Thanks! Great info. We'll go up there if necessary.


----------



## wackymother

Art said:


> I  had my interview last Tuesday  and my Nexus card arrived today.
> 
> Art



Our applications are still Pending Review...it's been about two weeks.


----------



## dsmrp

dsmrp said:


> That's good to know. I was just about to ask that question when I went back to scan the posts.  We're thinking of taking a flight from Vancouver to Cancun next spring since the Seattle flights are so expensive.  Except DS, who will be flying with us, still has his Nexus application in review.  I'm not sure if he'll be approved; he has lived in multiple places in the last five years.



My son got pre-approved last week! So it took a little over 2 months from application.  The waitlist for a Seattle interview appointment is 5 months,
but we're planning on going up to Vancouver BC by early December so will reschedule :whoopie:


----------



## wackymother

dsmrp said:


> My son got pre-approved last week! So it took a little over 2 months from application.  The waitlist for a Seattle interview appointment is 5 months,
> but we're planning on going up to Vancouver BC by early December so will reschedule :whoopie:



Thanks for the update! We've been Pending Review for a little more than a month now.


----------



## DaveNV

wackymother said:


> Thanks for the update! We've been Pending Review for a little more than a month now.



It took about nine weeks before both of ours changed from Pending Review to Conditional Approval. Hang in there.  When you least expect it, things will change.

Dave


----------



## wackymother

DaveNW said:


> It took about nine weeks before both of ours changed from Pending Review to Conditional Approval. Hang in there.  When you least expect it, things will change.
> 
> Dave



Thanks! I was hoping it would be faster and would coincide with a trip to Canada. But I'm going on Monday, so I guess there's not much likelihood it will happen before then. OTOH, last time we went, we breezed through security!


----------



## dioxide45

We applied a few weeks ago. For those that have been approved for Nexus, what did you have to do to be eligible for Global Entry? I read that you need to submit your ten finger prints to be eligible? How do you go about doing this?


----------



## DaveNV

dioxide45 said:


> We applied a few weeks ago. For those that have been approved for Nexus, what did you have to do to be eligible for Global Entry? I read that you need to submit your ten finger prints to be eligible? How do you go about doing this?



During our Nexus interview, they took digital fingerprints and a photo. It was painless.  We received our Nexus cards in the mail a week later.  We now have Nexus, Global Entry, and TSA Pre-check.  It was easy, but took a few months before the process completed.

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH

I applied for my Global Entry first and after having it for 4 years I applied for Nexus.  So all the stuff was done except the iris scan for my Nexus application.  I happened to be going to Canada and got my interview scheduled a week or two out.  When I left the office and before I got to my  car in the parking garage at Toronto Pearson Airport I received an email confirmation that my application was approved.  But I did all the Global Entry stuff a few years earlier.  So that is unusual to say the least.

It makes a lot of sense to get a Nexus and you live in the US (especially if you live near the Canadian border and travel there periodically).  The MAIN reason is Nexus is $50 for 5 years ( I assume it can be paid in CDN  $, but I don't know), AND you get Global Entry for FREE.  If you just got Global Entry than the price is $100 for 5 years.  But you don't get to expedited into Canada.  I am dual Canadian and US citizen and travel back and forth frequently.

If you got your NEXUS I think you just have to apply for and then schedule a interview at the GE location to get your finger print scan done.  I assume it should be short and sweet like my GE first then Nexus apps.


----------



## dioxide45

We went for our Nexus interview last week and were approved. Not really sure what we experienced meets the definition of an interview, but it was rather painless. Fingerprints and photos taken. We went to Detroit and they don't have an iris camera. We likely won't be flying in or out of Canadian airports where we would need it. Will probably just go to Windsor airport on our next trip through or go to YYZ when visiting my parents the next time.


----------



## barto

Same here - we were traveling a lot in 2015 but didn't get the card until after the bulk of it was over.  The "interview" wasn't much, but we did have to wait a few months for our appointment at the airport.  Have used it a couple of times to bypass the longer security lines, but also got to use it in another airport (Calgary?) not long ago for a flight to Victoria... I had my card along but my wife didn't bring hers, since we were traveling with our (young adult) daughter, but they took all 3 of us into the shorter security/scanning line based on just me having my card with me.  A nice bonus.

And at the cost, it's not paying a lot for the quicker screening & such.  Three thumbs up!  

Bart


----------



## dsmrp

When my son had his Nexus interview, we learned an interview wasn't required to get an iris scan.  Could have gotten one in advance of the interview. But only certain Nexus interview locations have the iris scanning equipment. Come to think of it, perhaps a Nexus application isn't required either for an iris scan.

I think the interviews are just to confirm no one else has used-stolen your identity, and for them to get your fingerprints. At my border Nexus office, there were so many stand-up interview stations, it was like renewing your license at the DMV!


----------



## jabberwocky

barto said:


> Have used it a couple of times to bypass the longer security lines, but also got to use it in another airport (Calgary?) not long ago for a flight to Victoria... I had my card along but my wife didn't bring hers, since we were traveling with our (young adult) daughter, but they took all 3 of us into the shorter security/scanning line based on just me having my card with me.  A nice bonus.
> Bart



You were lucky with security to let non-nexus holders into the nexus line with you.  Technically there is no "family" privilege.  It has been hit or miss with the Edmonton airport and Calgary airport - this last week in Edmonton they made me pull out all eight of our nexus cards individually to match them to the boarding passes - other times I've just had to show my own nexus card and everyone else has been let in.  Toronto and Vancouver seems to require all family members to have nexus to join the shorter line - I've never gotten an exception there.


----------



## Meow

Just for your info.  The new 'state-of-the-art' international terminal at Calgary does not provide a separate access for Nexus.  Nexus holders have to queue up with the ordinary folk.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Meow said:


> Just for your info.  The new 'state-of-the-art' international terminal at Calgary does not provide a separate access for Nexus.  Nexus holders have to queue up with the ordinary folk.



That doesn't make sense..... according to http://www.cbsa.gc.ca/prog/nexus/air-aerien-eng.html they do have Nexus in Calgary.  Perhaps it is a timing thing, in that it only operates between certain hours.  

I have global entry and nexus and I have never seen it closed.  Not sure what is up.


----------



## dioxide45

Sandy VDH said:


> I have global entry and nexus and I have never seen it closed.  Not sure what is up.


Why would you have both? I have read though the thread over on FlyerTalk where people accidentally renew Global Entry when they get the renewal notice about Nexus. It results in CPB deactivating their Nexus card and they can't renew Nexus until their Nexus was set to expire. No need to have both since Nexus include GE.


----------



## Sandy VDH

dioxide45 said:


> Why would you have both? I have read though the thread over on FlyerTalk where people accidentally renew Global Entry when they get the renewal notice about Nexus. It results in CPB deactivating their Nexus card and they can't renew Nexus until their Nexus was set to expire. No need to have both since Nexus include GE.




If you get Nexus, they automatically give you Global Entry.  So you get both for 1 price.


----------



## dioxide45

Sandy VDH said:


> If you get Nexus, they automatically give you Global Entry.  So you get both for 1 price.


Yes, I thought you indicated you had active GE card and an active Nexus card at the same time. Apparently it happens and it results in CPB deactivating Nexus.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I had GE. Applied for Nexus when my GE was nearly done.  It covered both my GE and Nexus and it was half the cost of GE alone.  If you live near canada at all, it is worth getting it. $50 for 5 years.


----------



## dioxide45

Sandy VDH said:


> I had GE. Applied for Nexus when my GE was nearly done.  It covered both my GE and Nexus and it was half the cost of GE alone.  If you live near canada at all, it is worth getting it. $50 for 5 years.


Already have it, DW and I were approved back in December. I agree, Nexus is a better option than GE if you can make it to an enrollment center.


----------



## wackymother

We have our Nexus cards! Now do they only help when you are coming back into the US? We used them when we came back from Canada the last time (right after we passed our interviews). 

Are we supposed to be giving our numbers to airlines when we give our passport info?


----------



## dioxide45

Yes, be sure to setup your airline profiles to include your KTN. This will be the only way they can match you up to provide TSA Precheck.


----------



## wackymother

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, be sure to setup your airline profiles to include your KTN. This will be the only way they can match you up to provide TSA Precheck.



Alas, we are flying with TAP Air Portugal and home with Norwegian. Neither one participates in TSA Precheck.


----------



## DaveNV

On our recent multi-city trip, from Seattle into Denver and out of Phoenix back to Seattle, I made sure to put in our KTN's on both legs of the reservations.  We both had TSA Pre-check both ways.  If this is how it's supposed to work, I'm glad we got these cards.  (And why is the travel cynic in me surprised that things actually worked as they are supposed to. LOL!)

Dave


----------



## cd5

You can go to the special Nexus line even if you don't have TSA Pre-check (if a Nexus line is provided). I always put my KTN on my reservations anyway. Have your Nexus card out to show the TSA agent. It's very useful to bypass the customs line ups as well.


----------



## bbodb1

cd5 said:


> You can schedule your appointment yourself on the GOES website. I went to a border crossing in Champlain NY for mine and they are not as busy as the airports so the wait was short.



I know this is an old thread but this was still true this past week!

Also worth mentioning that Champlain still does NOT have the iris scanner BUT we were encouraged to cross the border into Canada as the St. Bernard de Lacolle Border Crossing station does have the Iris scanner equipment there.  Took about 5 minutes as there was only one other person in line (of course, YEMV).


----------



## dioxide45

bbodb1 said:


> I know this is an old thread but this was still true this past week!
> 
> Also worth mentioning that Champlain still does NOT have the iris scanner BUT we were encouraged to cross the border into Canada as the St. Bernard de Lacolle Border Crossing station does have the Iris scanner equipment there.  Took about 5 minutes as there was only one other person in line (of course, YEMV).


We have had Nexus for a couple years now and still haven't got an iris scan. The iris scan is only necessary when traveling in to Canada by air and using a Nexus kiosk.


----------



## dsmrp

We've used our Nexus cards on 2 trips cross border since we've had them.
DH flunked on fan waving our cards correctly at the scanner coming and going the first trip. 
He was holding the wrong end of the cards, with his fingers on the RFID chips.
Border guard had to explain to us how to do it 
We did better the 2nd trip, but I think will forget which end to use by the time we ever do the next trip


----------



## bbodb1

dsmrp said:


> We've used our Nexus cards on 2 trips cross border since we've had them.
> DH flunked on fan waving our cards correctly at the scanner coming and going the first trip.
> He was holding the wrong end of the cards, with his fingers on the RFID chips.
> Border guard had to explain to us how to do it
> We did better the 2nd trip, but I think will forget which end to use by the time we ever do the next trip



I can just see the driver of a vehicle with a lot of passengers (all Nexus card holders) appearing to play something like 52 pickup when the fan and spread goes wrong!


----------

